

New iPhone 5 video surfaces, gets turned on. - c1sc0
http://mobilesyrup.com/2012/09/03/new-iphone-5-video-surfaces-gets-turned-on/

======
spaghetti
I like the design, color and texture on the back. Also I think the centered
front-facing camera is elegant. However my excitement over new iPhone releases
has been steadily declining.

The iPhone 3G was my first device. The difference between that and my crappy
flip-phone was enormous. I basically ignored the 3GS because my 3G was fast
enough. My anticipation for new iPhone models peaked with the release of the
iPhone 4. The retina display and increased speed over the 3G was quite nice.
But it wasn't the same as going from cheap phone to 3G.

I'm currently using a 4S. Honestly I can't tell the difference between this
device and my 4 except for the home button that actually works every time it's
pressed. I've never used siri for anything other than novelty questions. And
the count of those is about ten in six months.

~~~
myko
My iPhone 4 runs noticeably more sluggishly than my 4S on the latest versions
of iOS. I think you'd be pretty annoyed moving from the 4S to the 4.

I think the nicest things about the next iPhone will be the larger screen and
LTE. I'll probably be sticking with the Galaxy Nexus for personal use though.

~~~
spaghetti
I think you're right that actually moving back to the 4 would seem sluggish at
first. What I find interesting is how the small delta between the 4 and 4S
doesn't make me question moving back too much. The larger delta between the 3G
and 4S makes it really clear there's no way I'd move back to the 3G. So the
deltas (for me at least) are shrinking with each release.

------
arn
This is certainty fake (in my expert opinion). At least the turn on bit of it.
Otherwise seems a dummy shell/mockup.

~~~
Xcelerate
I almost downvoted this until I read who you were. I upvoted it instead :)
What signs make you think it is fake?

~~~
arn
There generally isn't one thing, but more a gestalt. But relatively easy to
fake, the nonchalant - oh it works too - just tagged on at end, coming from
just a guy on youtube. It also shows nothing specific. (others noted that iOS
doesn't even require the connect to iTunes anymore) We see a lot of these
fakes before every Apple event.

------
plg
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolith_(Space_Odyssey)>

------
jsz0
I'm trying to figure out when I fell out of love with SmartPhones. They were
really exciting back in 2007-2009 when things were progressing so quickly but
now almost any of them are 'good enough' and basically do all the same things
more or less the same way. The hype around these products doesn't quite match
their actual important anymore in my opinion.

~~~
amartya916
They are over-hyped for sure, but I am curious about your take on computers,
and their upgrade cycles.

------
adnans
Only available in 360p? Has to be fake to cover up the dodgy video editing
when the phone is turned on.

------
kitsune_
Smartphones have become a commodity in the developed world. Do we really need
constant updates about the latest leaks and rumors?

~~~
batista
> _Smartphones have become a commodity in the developed world._

Whereas startups are rare?

~~~
simonsarris
Not rare, but not interchangeable. Commodity suggests that there isn't much
qualitative differentiation across a market, which is more or less true at
this point.

The difference between phone rumors discussed here are pixels, megapixels,
centimeters maybe.

The differences between start-ups discussed here are the sun and the moon!

------
vlad
I'm surprised nobody pointed out the three UX changes that appear to be the
least Apple-like:

1) The white notification light located off-center on the home button looks
like the biggest design flaw demonstrated in this video.

2) The phone's dimensions are no longer visually pleasing (same width, much
longer.)

3) The centered camera is easily covered with fingers while typing or playing
a game in landscape mode.

I agree with comments that the video is poor resolution, the build quality is
pretty poor, and the phone boot-up sequence could have easily been added in
post-production.

~~~
jonknee
Regardless of it being fake (the bootup likely is), the rest of it will almost
certainly be present. There's also no notification light, you're seeing a
reflection.

What's it matter if the front camera is hidden while not being used? Though I
imagine it's less likely to be hidden when in the center than when on the
bottom left (if used in landscape).

------
timkeller
I call fake. There's something weird about the perspective of the Apple logo
and "Connect to iTunes" screens.

~~~
martin-adams
The weird thing I thought is that Apple made a big push to allow you to set up
a device without iTunes. When I got my 4S, I walked out the store with it
working.

------
matznerd
Well it doesn't look like they're doing a great job at the whole increased
secrecy thing...

------
twodayslate
I'm glad they made the back all black. Hopefully I like the new screen size.
That is the only thing I am worried about.

------
ajays
I wonder if the device will start showing up in the logs of mobile sites?

~~~
colinprince
It already is. Not sure if it's the one in the video tho

<http://www.marco.org/2012/08/30/ipad-mini-internals>

------
lewispb
How can he charge it without a dock connector cable?

~~~
spaghetti
Perhaps it was charged when he got it. He's probably not turning it on too
frequently since the only feature is showing the "connect to iTunes" prompt.

~~~
richbradshaw
iOS doesn't have connect to iTunes any more.

~~~
spaghetti
If this is the case then why didn't his phone go to the homescreen after
turning on?

~~~
arn
Because its fake

~~~
nivla
I can see that it could be fake but why would someone go through the effort of
building a fake prototype three weeks before the official release? It would
cost him a good amount of time and money and with no ads on his video, he
gains would be even less. Couldn't it be he actually received one of the Apple
designer's rejected prototype?

~~~
arn
The physical object is real (but non functional), and relatively cheaply
obtained apparently.[1] The fake part is placing the image on the screen
making it look like it works.

Why? People love posting fake apple stuff to fool people.

1\. [http://micgadget.com/29451/fully-assembled-
iphone-5-mockups-...](http://micgadget.com/29451/fully-assembled-
iphone-5-mockups-are-everywhere-in-china-prices-start-at-5/)

~~~
nivla
Wow, din't know there was a market that sells these kinds of mockups. Thought
the guy built it using a 3d printer or some. Thank you for the link. It does
look awfully similar to the Mockup #01 from that page.

------
Simucal
Apple is really slipping in terms of leaks prior to their major product
releases. We have had major leaks before but this is getting ridiculous.

~~~
ceejayoz
Assuming, of course, that Apple isn't just deliberately leaking a bunch of
bullshit to mask the inevitable real ones.

------
FrojoS
A micro SD card? This is either fake or Apple is changing their philosophy
quite a bit. If they thought people deserve SD cards, they could have
integrated them a long time ago.

I would appreciate an SD card but I doubt Apple wants to give up the incentive
to buy the most expensive version with the largest memory.

~~~
philjohn
He said mini SIM, not micro SD.

~~~
FrojoS
Thanks for correcting me!

